# Depression Thesis



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Depression Thesis

This by no means should be used to self help one's self. If you think you have any depression talk to your doctor, now. It is okay to suggest ideas from this piece to him but he should have final say because each person needs to be treated for depression differently. 

I) Admitting ~ Before anyone can be helped or you can help yourself you have to admit you have depression. 

A) The first step to getting appropriate treatment for depression is a physical examination by a general physician

1) Medical conditions can cause the same symptoms as depression and need to be ruled out.

2) Alcohol and drug use needs to be told to the doctor.

3) Family history of depressive illness.

B) Psychological evaluation by a psychiatrist or psychologist.

II) Stats ~ 

A) Every year just under 10% of people in the United States suffer from depressive illness to some degree.

B) About twice as many females as males report or receive treatment for clinical depression.

1) Hormones may cause this discrepancy (menstrual cycle changes, pregnancy, miscarriage, postpartum period, pre-menopause, and menopause may trigger depression.)

C) Men are less likely to admit to depression.

1) Four times the number of men commit suicide.

2) Men don't equate sexual problems with depression

3) Men tend to ask less of their friends about depression

D) Antidepressants work for 35 to 45% 

E) Cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) has an 80% relapse rate 

F) 27% of individuals with substance abuse disorders develop depression

G) 80% of those treated for depression show an improvement within four to six weeks 

III) Lack ~ Although most depression can be helped only a small percentage actually gets what they need.

IV) Mind and Body ~ Many people that are depressed have physical and psychological problems.

V) Want ~ Although many will tell a person to “pull themselves together” for the depressed it isn’t that easy.

A) 54% of people believe depression is sign of personal weakness. 


VI) Signs ~ of depression vary from person to person but can include the following.

A) Appetite and/or weight loss 

B) anxious, 

C) “empty” mood 

D) Loss of interest or pleasure in hobbies and activities that were once enjoyed, including sex 

E) Feelings of pessimism 

F) Feelings of guilt, 

G) Feelings of worthlessness, 

H) Feelings of helplessness.

I) Irritability

J) Decreased energy, being “slowed down” 

K) Fatigue

L) Difficulty concentrating, remembering, making decisions 

M) Sleep troubles (Insomnia, early-morning awakening, or oversleeping )

N) Appetite and/or weight loss 

O) Overeating and weight gain 

P) Persistent sad, 

Q) Feelings of hopelessness, 

R) Restlessness

S) Persistent physical symptoms that do not respond to treatment, such as headaches, digestive disorders, and chronic pain 

T) Thoughts of death or suicide; suicide attempts 

U) Inappropriate social behavior 

V) Poor judgment 

W) Increased sexual desire 

X) Racing thoughts 

Y) Decreased need/want for sleep 

Z) Grandiose notions 

AA) Increased talking 

AB) Headaches

AC) Back pain

AD) Muscle pain

AE) Joint pain

AF) Chest pain

AG) Digestive problems

AH) Dizziness or lightheadedness

AI) Diminished ability to experience pleasure.

VII) [omitted from final]


VIII) Bipolar Disorder ~ 

A) Not everybody with the genetic makeup that causes vulnerability to bipolar disorder will have the illness.

B) It runs in families.

C) Additional factors, possibly stresses at home, work, or school, are involved in its onset.

IX) Chemical level ~ A change in levels of certain neurotransmitters, namely serotonin and norepinephrine may increase the risk of depression.

A) Serotonin is believed to play an important role in the regulation of anger, aggression, body temperature, mood, sleep, vomiting, sexuality, and appetite. 

B) Norepinephrine has come to be recognized as playing a large role in attention and focus.

C) Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA), Magnesium, Ginkgo Biloba ,Siberian Ginseng, Zinc, Biotin:, B vitamins: and Chromium may all help with depression.

X) Affects ~ 1 in three that have depression developmental neurological disorders, mainly ADD/ADHD

XI) Enviroment ~ plays a role in depression

A) Diet may play a role a link has been found with the absence of omega-3 fatty acids .

B) Exercise has been shown to help depression.

C) Meditation, prayer and yoga all help depression.

D) Low self-esteem, constant pessimistic views, negative thought patterns and low confidence, are more prone to depression

XII) Sleep ~ Depression can lead to poor function of the hypothalamus and pituitary causing excessive release of cortisol which can lead to poor sleep quality.

A) Cortisol ~ Prolonged secretion causes hyperglycemia which can lead to weight gain.

draconis


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

Good article....... and as you reported in the article - 

Men do indeed commit suicide more often than women and as you listed two of the main reasons being are....... the average man does NOT seek help from a professional nor are they as willing to talk about their problems.

(to vent is to release the negative that controls from within)


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I was actually surprised by the research that femals got depressed twice as often that made more sense when I started the reading on the number of chemical/hormonal changes a women goes through.

God, I have been lucky to always be around strong women. My grand mother, mother aunts etc. I assume that is the character I love about my wife so much very strong.

draconis


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

draconis said:


> I was actually surprised by the research that femals got depressed twice as often that made more sense when I started the reading on the number of chemical/hormonal changes a women goes through.


Very true there...... and I speak from personal experience as I suffer from PMDD, therefore, I have to take medicine for severe mood swings until I go thru menopause - No FUN, but at least the meds helped the old ME to be HAPPY again.


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the information it is helpful. I know I have been on a rollercoaster of depression and should probably get some help. At this point though, if the D does happen can he try to old it against me?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

kajira said:


> Thank you for the information it is helpful. I know I have been on a rollercoaster of depression and should probably get some help. At this point though, if the D does happen can he try to old it against me?


Anything can be used against you in court. But since medical records are sealed for the most part it is easy to pass off.

If he calls you crazy in court and says you are seeing a psychologist the easy answer is yes I have seen one because I wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy and handling things properly.

Talk to a lawyer, there is little that can be used against you but anything can be considered. I think if you were instutionalized it might matter. Now a days almost everyone sees a mental health professional just as they see a physical health doctor.

draconis


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

kajira said:


> Thank you for the information it is helpful. I know I have been on a rollercoaster of depression and should probably get some help. At this point though, if the D does happen can he try to old it against me?


All I can say is be careful. My divorce from my ex got really nasty. I subpoenaed his medical records. And yes, I did use them against him in court. Although his story is different. He was majorly depressed and was suicidal. He tried to commit suicide 3-4 times. He was also an unmedicated bipolar using heavy drugs. I did not trust him alone with the kids at the time. So yes, i felt his medical records were necessary.


----------

